# Roundhouse Help



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm building a N scale layout using a Atlas turn table for the area. I was wondering, how do I wire it and the 3 tracks I plan on using? I thinking of using the Atlas selectors as I have 4 of them ready to use. I figured 3 for the leads. What about on the turntable? Also, should I use a second power pack for it? Not using DCC for a long long time as all of my stuff is old and dated.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The Atlas turntable handles polarity automatically.Keep your incoming tracks with the layout polarity,connect DCC to the two input terminals of the TT,if polarity isn't right reverse your feed wires.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

OK. Now, what about the 3 tracks around the turn table for the engines? I figured DPDT's so a engine could be ran in the proper direction to the turn table.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you're using DC then you'll need to control their polarity too.Either they're part of a block or they're a block of their own,it depends on how you're wiring the layout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jake

I don't know anything about the Atlas turntable. You
say it handles polarity automatically. Does it have 
contacts that feed power to the loco stall track it is turned to?

What does it do to match polarity?

If the power of the lead track to it is connected
to the turntable, does it reverse polarity if the turntable
is turned 360 and the loco now comes off in the reverse
direction. If the polarity of the table is switched the loco would
change it's running direction, wouldn't it? I'm totally confoooosed.
That's why I'm DCC.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I took one apart a few years back out of curiosity...the Atlas N scale turntable has internal slip rings that change polarity when it crosses a specific point in its rotation.I believe it's 0-180 degree point is lined with the drive motor.

And no,it doesn't feed the external tracks around it,it handles the polarity of its rotating bridge tracks only.

However,for better info,you can download the instruction sheets from the Atlas website.


----------

